# New camper van owner



## Chezforsyth (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi to everyone  Cx


----------



## jeanette (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello welcome to the forum.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Makzine (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi and welcome along to the group


----------



## Steve and Julie (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Forresbroons (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 11, 2019)

Welcome from Co Antrim,land of the little people


----------

